# INSULATOR THINGY



## athometoo (May 19, 2009)

got to go out digging yesterday at the the toc dump . found this insulator  . dont know what it classifies as  . this the only one i have found like it . any help would be great .


----------



## athometoo (May 19, 2009)

and another


----------



## athometoo (May 19, 2009)

two more


----------



## athometoo (May 19, 2009)

last one


----------



## cyberdigger (May 19, 2009)

Cool! I forget what they're called.. but it's a handsome little spud, isn't it!?[]


----------



## bottlediger (May 19, 2009)

I think that is a lightning rod insulator

 Digger Ry


----------



## coboltmoon (May 19, 2009)

Yep its an LRI
 lightning rod insulator


----------



## athometoo (May 19, 2009)

DANG YALL MADE ME GET OFF THIS SITE TO GO LOOK (HATE THAT) THANKS  , COULD IT BE A CD1104 , THAT IS VERY SIMILAR .  STILL NOT SURE , FOUND IT BELOW THE TOC RR TRACKS .


----------



## RED Matthews (May 19, 2009)

> INSULATOR THINGY - 5/19/2009 7:09:00 PM


 Hello athometoo;  Yes these were to hold the grounding cable as it was installed from the Lightning Rod down to the ground cable.  These had different types of holders and stand-offs for installation.  It is an interesting part of the glass collecting hobby. 
 RED Matthews


----------



## athometoo (May 19, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE INPUT NOW I KNOW  . THREE IS THE MAGIC (CONSENSUS) NUMBER . I WAS HOPING IT WAS A DIFFERENT TYPE OF REGULAR INSULATOR . OH WELL IT WILL GO GREAT WITH MY OTHERS IN MY ROCK GARDEN .  THANKS AGAIN       SAM


----------



## SergioWilkins (May 22, 2009)

Good day!

  Actually, this is not a variety of lightning rod insulator. This is a spool-type insulator, for use, generally, on low-voltage applications like electrical fence, internal wiring, sometimes telephone circuits, and other, miscellaneous usages.. These are often used for dead-ending a wire, but otherwise you can find them bolted onto metal brackets which, in turn, are bolted onto a pole, or the side of a building. They can also be found simply bolted onto a wall with a nail or a bolt.
  Here are some photos:

  http://www.insulators.info/pictures/?id=11911181

  http://www.insulators.info/pictures/?id=68312006

  The latter showing a "miscellaneous" useage - electrical grounding of an air conditioner!
  A nice find, for certain. Those spools don't turn up around here too often.
  All the best,


----------



## cyberdigger (May 22, 2009)

SPOOL.. YES, that's the term I've been searching for in my cluttered mess of a brain!![]


----------



## athometoo (May 24, 2009)

WOW  , hit the nail right on the head  , way to go . thanks      sam


----------



## Brains (May 24, 2009)

Yep, nice little spool insulator.  I allways liked those little spools, found a few a while ago at an auction but i've never seen one in use.  I've seen a picture of a fe nailed to the side of a building though.  Lots of different styles that are interesting to collect in those.


----------



## athometoo (May 25, 2009)

found two others today one crock and the other porcelin , will post pics tommorrow .  thanks      sam


----------

